# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  مشکل در نصب اس کیو ال سرور 2005

## javad_dam

برای نصب اس کیو ال سرور 2005 باید چه سیستم عاملی نصب شود؟ من الان سیستم عامل سرویس پک 2 ایکس پی نصب هستش تو کامپیوترم ولی اس کیو ال سرور 2005 در نصبش ارور میده و میگه که این نسخه مورد پشتیبان نمی باشد. حالا می خواستم بدونم که باید چه سیستم عاملی در کامپیوترم نصب کنم آیا سرویس پک های دیگری از ایکس پی نصب کنم و یا ویندوز هفت و یا غیره. اطفا منو راهنمایی نمایید. ممنون

----------


## shahryarpanah

با سلام
اس کیو ال سرور 2005 نسخه اینترپرایز فقط روی ویندوز سرور نصب می شود نسخه قوی دیگر دولوپر)Developer) روی xp هم نصب می شود منتها خیلی حساس هست مثلا اگر قبل از نصب آن شما visual studio نصب کرده باشید نصب نمی شود بهترین راه آن است که ابتدا xp service pack2 را نصب نمایید سپس بلافاصله SQL Server 2005 Developer را نصب نمایید بعد حالا هرچی که خواستید نصب نمایید . 
در ضمن اگر هم ممکن است متن Error را ارسال نمایید تا بیشتر در جریان باشم .

----------


## one hacker alone

> با سلام
> اس کیو ال سرور 2005 نسخه اینترپرایز فقط روی ویندوز سرور نصب می شود نسخه قوی دیگر دولوپر)Developer) روی xp هم نصب می شود منتها خیلی حساس هست مثلا اگر قبل از نصب آن شما visual studio نصب کرده باشید نصب نمی شود بهترین راه آن است که ابتدا xp service pack2 را نصب نمایید سپس بلافاصله SQL Server 2005 Developer را نصب نمایید بعد حالا هرچی که خواستید نصب نمایید . 
> در ضمن اگر هم ممکن است متن Error را ارسال نمایید تا بیشتر در جریان باشم .


دوست عزیز شما مطمئا هستین که نمیشه بعد از VS نصبش کرد؟
یعنی هیچ راهی نداره؟
خوب اگه اینجوری باشه ما برنامه رو تو سیستم مشتری بخوایم نصب کنیم ببا مشکل بر میخوریم یعنی منظورم اینه که روی سیستم مشتری کدوم ویرایش رو نصب کنیم که هم سبک باشه هم کم اررور بده

----------


## shahryarpanah

من تا بحال هیچ وقت نتونستم بعد از نصب VS نرم افزار SQL Server را نصب کنم . اول SQL Server را نصب می کنم بعد VS . توجه داشته باشید که اینجور نیست که این دو روی یک سیستم با هم مشکل دارند فقط این ترتیب نصب مهم است بعد از نصب این دو نرم افزار سرعت آنقدرها هم پایین نمی آید من خودم این دو را روی یک سیستم با رم 512 نصب کردم کار می کرد فقط سرعت کمی پایین بود . من خودم با نسخه Developer که کار کرده ام مشکل خاصی ندارد در ضمن نسخه Developer از نسخه Enterprise سبکتر است .

----------


## shahryarpanah

نسخه Enterprise را که فقط روی ویندوز سرور نصب می کنند خیلی سنگین تر از نسخه Developer هست

----------


## masoud8880

سلام
میخواستم بپرسم آیا Sql server 2005 روی ویندوز 8 هم نصب میشه؟ من که اینکارو انجام دادم و به پیغام خطای زیر برخورد 
کردم :
The SQL Server service failed to start. For more information, see the SQL Server Books Online topics

----------

